# Long Reef - Monday October 5, 2015



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Reefers.
I have just moved to Sydney, from the Central Coast, so looking to get out off Long Reef on Monday morning.

I have not been off there before, so looking for tips on:

Gear to take
Where to put in
What fish to expect, if any
Can I team up with anyone?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

******* is your place to go

akff died dude


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, thanks. So is AKFF dead altogether?


----------

